# Xcode



## phelibre (15 Avril 2020)

Bonjour, je suis un cours sur openclassrooms.com ... je ne suis qu'au début et du premier test avec simulateur j'ai l'erreur : "Auto Layout Localization" qui me pose problème . J'ai cherché sur la toile sans grand succès pour début ...

Pouvez-vous m'aider ?
Cordialemùent


----------



## Nicolarts (17 Avril 2020)

Bonsoir,

Si tu suis les cours sur OpenClassrooms (en version gratuit ou premium), tu peux toujours poser les questions sur le forum d'OpenClassrooms :







						Liste des forums  - OpenClassrooms
					






					openclassrooms.com
				



​

Si c'est payant du formation d'un an (300 euros par mois), tu peux poser la question directement ton mentor ou via Slack.

C'est mieux... Car ici, on n'est pas le spécialiste des formations. 

Bonne soirée


----------



## phelibre (18 Avril 2020)

Merci , c'est trop sympa


----------



## Nicolarts (18 Avril 2020)

Je t'en prie


----------

